
Why Sweden is close to becoming a cashless economy - aembleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41095004
======
yipopov
>"We wanted to minimise the risk of robberies and it's quicker with the
customers when they pay by card," says Victoria Nilsson, who manages two of
the bakery chain's 16 stores across the city.

Nobody seems to be asking why Sweden all of a sudden has such a big problem
with robberies.

------
robin_reala
What I’ve found surprising, having moved to Sweden, is the lack of contactless
payment opportunities. Some places take it (ICA is usually fine) but it’s not
the default. Maybe when Apple Pay launches later in the year things will start
to shift.

~~~
eesmith
When this came up a few hours previous, one of the comments (at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15224617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15224617)
) said "Swish is an app for micropayments. ... Everybody took swish and almost
everybody paid by swish." Isn't that the same niche as contactless/RFID
payments?

~~~
dagw
Swish is mainly used for transactions between individuals, and informal places
like yard sales and flea markets. The main problem with Swish is that it is
much slower than contactless payment as a transaction probably takes ~30-60
seconds from when you open the app until the recipient can verify that they've
gotten the money. This makes it quite unsuitable for high volume places.

